# Den Haag - kijkduin



## Tobsecret (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin Ende Juni eine Woche in Den Haag - Kijkduin zum Campen (im Bungalow ;-) ).

Weiß jemand ob man dort direkt am Strand angeln darf !?

Jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung dort gemacht ?

Große Strecken kann ich nicht auf mich nehmen, da mich meine Freundin sonst töten wird und vermutlich die Angeln zerbricht 

Danke.

Tobi


----------



## coastman (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Den Haag - kijkduin*

Moin Tobi,
wenn du das Kijkduin bei Den Helder meinst kannst du dort prima Angeln.Ich selbst war letzten Samstag bei Groote Keeten angeln.Ich habe sechs Flundern mitgenommen. Zwischen 30 und 36 cm.Ob der Hornhecht schon da ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Gruss
Kalle


----------



## Tobsecret (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Den Haag - kijkduin*

Huhu,

nee ich bin leider 130 km südlicher in dem Kijkduin direkt bei Den Haag....

Aber vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## Tobsecret (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Den Haag - kijkduin*

Da bin ich wieder zurück von dem kurztrip nach kijkduin...

Angeln darf man dort am Strand leider nicht, jedoch ist scheveningen nur einen Katzensprung davon entfernt.  

Konnten dann in 2 Stunden nen 38er wolfsbarsch, eine 43er Scholle und nen Baby-Dorsch erbeuten, der kleine schwimmt natürlich wieder und darf noch etwas wachsen.


----------

